# Radio Show



## hebelime (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi everyone. I heard through a friend that an infertility expert from ACRM in Atlanta is going to be doing a radio show this Sunday morning (April 2nd.) The station is an Atlanta station - KICKS 101.5 fm - and it will air from 7-8am.

Thought this sounded interesting and wanted to pass it along to everyone!!


----------

